# Update: Dog has been placed. Pure bred with clearances for adoption



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Poor guy. I imagine he will be able to find a good home here. If no one else can take him, I would but we don't hunt so hopefully someone who can keep him doing that will be able to get him.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Has your trainer asked the couple about their breeder? If he was responsibly bred, the breeder would probably want him back. Poor thing.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Definitely check with the breeder! Otherwise I hope someone from the forum that hunts can take him!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Bumping this back up. Someone must have a good home for him


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

If there is no immediate response I would suggest you contact GR Rescue in Ontario.
Golden Rescue :: Home 

People here wait 2 - 3 ++ years to be able to qualify and get a dog. There are a plethora of lakes and people that hunt here and hunting season is coming up. I am sure that they would be willing to transport this special dog and find it a perfect fit as a home.

I will send them a link for this special pup.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Do you know who his breeder was and if they have been contacted? There should be a contract requiring him to be returned to them. 

You could be in a legal mess if you rehome him or release him to one of the GR Rescues in your area without checking with the breeder first especially if there's a contract.


----------



## Sparky 08 (Aug 15, 2017)

To bad you were closer to Michigan , I take him in a minute


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Has anyone here heard from the OP?
I sent a PM because I know of someone who could give him a fab home, but he never emailed me.
Just wondering.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Prism Goldens said:


> Has anyone here heard from the OP?
> I sent a PM because I know of someone who could give him a fab home, but he never emailed me.
> Just wondering.


Goodog can be hard to reach. Plus they might be at National by now. I do have a personal email address. If you send the message to me I will forward it.


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> Has your trainer asked the couple about their breeder? If he was responsibly bred, the breeder would probably want him back. Poor thing.


 Breeder is in Europe. Mostly scottish ancestry until Mom was purchased by a breeder in another part of Europe. Hence why the problem. 

Kay is a smart lady and Goose has been living with her a bird person with her golden, ******. He's been living in her home since the problem became a problem. 
He is OK and Id adopt him in a heartbeat if we were not already full at the inn. 
Will work it out. Hope all is good with you two!


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

Yes--European breeders. Mostly scottish ancestry. A polish breeder owns Mom. International contracts like it are nearly impossible to enforce. Plus he speaks english and knowns only America.


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

*Update==Goodog is on the case*. Thanks Jane too. I need to check on 1 matter but will get back to all interested parties. Thanks for your interest. I live 2 hours from the Speciality and know time is short right now. Ride to Timbucktu could be swung.  Will get back in the next 24 hours


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dog has been placed, updating thread title and closing thread per OP's request.


----------

